# mrygrl : about your LEAP results



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Hi mrygrl, just a question for you. You said you got your results back and then mentioned oat, wheat, and barley. Did you mean they were in the red or in the green? I am assuming you meant red.Have you tried spelt, quinoa, or amaranth? I like the quinoa. The amaranth tastes like corn to me which I wasn't too fond of. You could maybe try a variety of rice, like brown, white, wild, etc. It sounds like your body doesn't do well with grains in general. What were your other reds and yellows?


----------



## mrygrl (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi,Antibiotics help with my tolerance. Red: barleyYellow: american cheese, avocado, blue cheese, cow's milk, oat, olive,oregano, pinto bean, pistachio, sesame, tea, wheat.I had already put myself on a strict avoidance diet, for about 7 months, of prior problem foods, chicken, corn, rye, tomato, pasta, all sugar. I eliminated american cheese, fried foods, and carbonated drinks 6 years ago. After all these years, last week, I accidentally had american cheese on a Friendly's sandwich that was supposed to be monterey jack.I was physically VERY! ill for about 5 days so the yellows are severe enough for me. I am glad I only have one red right now. How are you doing? Are you feeling better? I hope so!Carol


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

How does antibiotics help with Food Intolerance


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

The digestive tract is not just a digestive organ it is a wholly integrated "immunoprotective system" as well. Consider that anything that goes into the GI tract remains technically outside the body until it is absorbed through the wall of the gi tract...anything not absorbed passes out.So one of the primary functions of the GI tract is to work in harmony with the immune system to examine classify and either accept or reject everything you ingest.The gut flora are an important part of the "oral tolerance" process. If you disrupt the flora you disrupt digestion and can disrupt the proper process of seprating "safe" from "not safe". This can result ultimately in misidentification and inappropriate response to safe things as unsafe and thus unecessary expulsion. Ring a bell?Also, if the disruption of the flora is more than an imbalance, but is a pathogen, this is even worse since the pathogen itself activates the immune response in the gut and as long as it is present the gut is constantly under siege by the effects of the immune system attempting to contain the pathogen. This will also disrupt digestion and lead to food or chemical loss of tolerance.Sometimes a person can have a chronic pathogenic dysbiosis problem which, if treated with the right antibiotic, will restore the gut flora and thus immune function and improve oral tolerance. This results in a decrease or elimination of symptoms in the same way as avoiding the provoking foods or chemicals would, except it is attacking the root of the problem not the symptom generating mechanism.The trick is identifying which patients are candidates for antibiotic treatment. If you treat neeedlessly you can kill off some of the normal flora and make matters worse, creating a situation which was not there.make sense? So it is a condition which can result in clinical loss of oral tolerance.Eat well. Think well. be well.MNL


----------



## mrygrl (Jun 26, 2002)

Thanks thats a very helpful explanation.My problem is chronic and recurring. Maybe because part of my intestine (cecum) is way down in the middle/lft side of my pelvis and a bunch of my small intestine is stuck way down there too? Not sure why yet.It is a VERY good point about identifying which patients are candidates AND the right antibiotics. Can be hard to get that looked into.I also take probiotics because of the antibiotic use.I really like the little card listing reds/yellows. It is a big help in restaurants!Thanks again,Carol


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

CAROL: _________________________________________"My problem is chronic and recurring. Maybe because part of my intestine (cecum) is way down in the middle/lft side of my pelvis and a bunch of my small intestine is stuck way down there too? Not sure why yet." ________________________________________Interesting, as my "spastic colon" (this is 40 years ago) firstmanifest itself with intermittient sever C, pain, diarrheic episodes and all tests, including the most medieval stuff you can imagine, were negative. So in those days they would cut you open (laparotomy) to see and they found "congenital malrotation of the intestines". Presents similarly to the "out-of-positioning" you describe. Anywa they took em out put em back sorta right and sewed me up..until 6 months later when multiple bowel obstructions (7-8 scar tissue bands-adhesions- blocked the intestines and I basically "blew" before they knew what was happening. That launched my short trip to the other side...but they "called me back" and the rest is 40+ years of history.MNL


----------



## mrygrl (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi, I am sorry you went through that. I had been looking at some articles and wondered if I had malrotation! The gi doctor I saw today is sending me to see a gi radiologist at another hospital for another small bowel test. Thanks for sharing what happened to you, I was wondering how effective that "putting things back where they belong" surgery was.You mention "spastic colon" as a 40 year old diagnosis. I got that "spastic colon" answer from a doctor just last year!I was very curious about the german (I think?) provocation studies you mentioned. Did they find any thing like this, intestines travelling to odd places by themselves, as a consequence of long-term provocation with an offending food/substance? (that was my last question, I promise. Didn't mean to be a pest).Jan is really good. She has already contacted me several times. Thanks,Carol


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi CarolNow Bengtsson et al (Sweden)bee studying the small bowel of people with diarrheic IBS symptoms but negative for actual food allergy by isolating a section of it (jejunum) with a diuble-cuffed 7 lumen tube and then instilling challenge foods into the isiolated segment then either collecting the washings or biopsying to show the inflammtory response to the foods. Its a true blind challenge of course since the patient has no way of knowing what is going into the tube when, or if at all...and it can be easily double blinded then on the examienrs side.This work so far has ked to confirmation of the whole now-not-debatable area of non-allergic food and chemical hypsersensitivity as a symptom generating mechanism....its quantified....That is the objective of the research...to better understand what and why things happen in the people with IBS d symptoms and other symptoms when they are negative for allergy...and then compare to those WITH allergy and with both so as to contrast and understand the mechanisms better.MNL


----------

